# Wiring a 3-Way Switch Turnout



## TUAC (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi,

I would like to wire a 3-way switch turnout to a panel, to use with a toggle switch for operations. Is there a certain type of toggle switch I can use, and how should I wire the switch turnout to two Tortoise motors?

Thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Three way turnout...are you saying it 
has options of straight thru or divert to either left or right?

What is the make of the it and how many 'motors' does the unit require?

Don


----------



## TUAC (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi, The turnout is an electro frog Peco turnout switch. The options are straight thru or diversion left or right.


----------



## scottmac99 (Dec 3, 2019)

To get mine working (a) I spent a lot of time reading the official Peco guidlines on the topic and (b) wound up using two microswitches that are wired in to the turnout as required, and operated by the rod that controls the turnouts (manually). I'm going back to Melb today (yeaaahhhh 14 days without any new cases) and can take a pic, of you remind me


----------

